# Just rebuilt my rear calipers, need help



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got the rebuild kit on my rear calipers and I did everything that I knew to do. I took the piston out, removed the piston boot, removed the piston seal ring, and removed the 2 boots from the torque members.

I replaced and regreased anything that I took out, but I had all this crap left over from the rebuild kit:









I mean, I'm a mechanical engineer and I got no clue here. All I know is everything that came off went back on.

anyway, it seems air tight and I'm sure it won't leak, right?

While I'm at it, I got this in the shim kit and it doesn't seem to go anywhere:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is it just me, or the pics didn't load??? but i always apply some shop air to see if it will hold together, although note that you'd need some sort of wood block or tool so that the piston won't fly out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> is it just me, or the pics didn't load??? but i always apply some shop air to see if it will hold together, although note that you'd need some sort of wood block or tool so that the piston won't fly out.


it's not you, the images somehow got deleted. I got them installed, so I'm good.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

good to hear :thumbup:


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> I got the rebuild kit on my rear calipers and I did everything that I knew to do. I took the piston out, removed the piston boot, removed the piston seal ring, and removed the 2 boots from the torque members.
> 
> I replaced and regreased anything that I took out, but I had all this crap left over from the rebuild kit:
> 
> ...


1997 GA16DE? Care to elaborate a little on the rebuild? 
I got some rears I plan to rebuild but never got around to it.

Did you replace the bearings?

Kit had some leftover parts huh, that’s good to know!

Compressed air... also a good idea.

I guess I'm just lazy.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> 1997 GA16DE? Care to elaborate a little on the rebuild?
> I got some rears I plan to rebuild but never got around to it.
> 
> Did you replace the bearings?
> ...


it's easier than you think, I got the piston to pop out by pulling on the e-brake lever a few times. It'll be out completely in a few pulls, I pulled the piston off the boot and took it out. I then removed the boot from the caliper and the ring from inside the cylinder. I then replaced the ring inside which was a bit frusterating. I lubed up the piston with some cheap brake fluid and slid the new boot onto the bottom of the piston (not the top where it locks in). Since the boot was at the bottom of the piston, I could fit it into the cylinder and still have it on the piston. Once it was all on, I pushed the piston in and scrwed it in until it was in. The boot will slide it's way to the top and then fall into the little grove.

I then took out the pins from the torque member and tossed the boots. I wiped the old grease from the pins, re-inserted the pin to collect more old grease and wiped again, I continued until there was almost no grease left on the pin or in the hole. I then smeared some of the new grease on the pin (generos amount), fit the new boot on the pin and then put it back in making sure the boot was secure on both sides.

I have found brake work to be very straight forward, athough sometimes a bitch. To simplify the process I jus explained, jus take it apart, clean it, regrease it, and put it back together the same way it came apart.


----------

